# HCC Coding Manager



## gerentefl

Jerry L. McCain
711 Sixth Street
Lincoln, IL  62656
(954)257-7704 gerentefl@hotmail.



Excellent, experienced HCC Coder looking for Travel or Remote HCC Coding Positions. Please see Resume.









	  Objective
I am seeking employment with a company where I can apply my knowledge, skill sets and credentialing to enhance the reimbursement practices of a progressive healthcare organization.
	Employment History
	 Travel Coding Manager, HCC Risk Adjust Division
8/2007 to present Altegra Health, Los Angeles, CA.
Oversee coding operations for a team of 40 coders and 1 coding lead to ensure accuracy, production, and service standards are achieved; ensure department policies/procedures are followed. Review medical record information to identify all appropriate coding based on CMS HCC categories and guidelines for retrospective and prospective chart audit reviews  
Train, educate and serve as a resource to staff, internal and external customers regarding Medicare Risk Adjustment• Maintain a presence with clients, through telephone and onsite visits to ensure customer satisfaction.• Review timesheets for all staff, detailing billable and non-billable hours in accordance with policy.• Provide support and technical assistance to coding staff.• Serve as client contact for all coding/quality questions.• Monitor and maintain the quality performance program for all coders according to company policy.• Determine need for educational sessions in collaboration with quality assurance team. Educate physicians and office staff on coding techniques to accurately document and capture patient acuity to the highest degree of specificity while maintaining Medicare guidelines. Extensive Travel throughout the United States managing and coding  onsite projects. Substantial knowledge of EMR systems including but not limited to Epic, IDX, Allscripts,Cerner, and Chart Logic. DVA/RADV experience. Current rolling QA average is 99.7%
  Medical Billing and Coding Specialist
6/2006 to 8/2007 OSF Specialty Physicians, Bloomington, IL
	Responsible for accurate, timely analysis and application of diagnoses (ICD-9), procedure codes (CPT) and HCPCS codes as well as to ensure appropriate and optimal reimbursement for both facility and professional charges for multiple specialty practices.
	Evaluate clinical documentation to identify incomplete or inconsistent documentation of patient encounters that affect the code selections and resulting payment.
	Remain current of new CMS and other insurance company information pertinent to our region. 
	Educate and influence medical providers and clinical personnel to use appropriate coding.
	Maintain a positive working relationship with staff and external billing company.
	Work independently with little supervision.
	Sales Associate
09/2002 - 6/2006  Bellsouth Telecommunications, Fort Lauderdale, FL
	Consulted with customers to identify needs and recommend appropriate telecommunication services and products.
	Utilized appropriate sales techniques to facilitate and foster positive relationships that enhanced the purchasing experience.
	Exceeded sales quotas and service objectives.
	Assistant General Manager
10/19991 - 09/2002  Howard Johnson Plaza Resort, Hollywood Beach, FL
	Maintained the overall operation and physical property of the resort for the evening and night shift to maximize profitability.
	Acted as manager on duty, responding to guest and employee incidents and concerns and satisfaction.
	Interviewed, hired, trained, coached and conducted performance appraisals. Implemented labor expense controls.
		
	Education
	5/2006 - 2/2007  Midwest Technical Institute, Springfield, IL
	Certified Professional Coder, 4.0 G.P.A.-CPC Certification


----------



## kwylie

*job in California*

I have 2 job openings for HCC coders.  One in San Diego California and another one in the Inland Valleys in California.  Are you interested in more detail about these jobs?  Also what salary range are you looking for?


----------

